# 5 cách sử dụng bình nóng lạnh tiết kiệm điện và an toàn trong mùa đông



## Kenzy (29/10/18)

*Thời tiết chuyển dần sang mùa đông, chắc hẵn mọi gia đình hiện nay đều cần đến một chiếc bình nóng lạnh để có thể sinh hoạt hằng ngày. Vậy làm cách nào để có thể sử dụng bình nóng lạnh tiết kiệm điện và an toàn cho sức khoẻ các thành viên trong gia đình, thì hãy cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu điều đó.*

Vào mùa đông hay cái thời tiết bắt đầu chuyển lạnh dần trong năm 2018 này, chắc hẵn bạn đang phải sử dụng sự hữu ít của chiếc bình nóng lạnh của gia đình mình rồi phải không nào ? Vậy bạn đã biết cách sử dụng bình nóng lạnh một cách an toàn và tiết kiệm điện nhất chưa ? Trong bài viết này chúng tôi sẽ bật mí cho các bạn 5 cách sử dụng bình nóng lạnh siêu tiết kiệm điện cũng như an toàn với sức khoẻ của gia đình ta.

*1.  chọn mua bình nóng lạnh theo thương hiệu*
Điều đầu tiên trước khi bạn muốn sử dụng được sự tiện ít của một chiếc bình nóng lạnh mang lại, đó chính là việc lựa chọn một chiếc bình nóng lạnh có thương hiệu trên thị trường. Bởi vì, sản phẩm của các thương hiệu uy tín, chất lượng được áp dụng nhiều công nghệ ngày hiện đại tiên tiến như bình nóng lạnh Ariston, Ferroli, Panasonic…có khả năng tiết kiệm điện và đảm bảo an toàn khi sử dụng. Không nên vì thích giá rẻ mà mua những hàng trôi nổi, thương hiệu không uy tín vừa tốn kém chi phí, tiêu hao nhiều điện năng mà còn tiền ẩn nhiều nguy cơ gây nguy hiểm.

_

_
_Chọn mua bình nóng lạnh theo thương hiệu uy tín trên thi trường_
​*2. Chọn dung tích bình nóng lạnh phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng*
Sau khi bạn đã xác định lựa chọn được một thương hiệu bình nóng lạnh đảm bảo chất lượng và giá thành sản phẩm, thì việc thứ hai bạn cần nắm rõ đó là chọn dung tích bình nóng lạnh sao cho phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng của gia đình bạn, lựa chọn dung tích bình nóng lạnh rất quan trọng, vì nó có thể ảnh hưởng đến công suất sử dụng cũng như lượng điện năng hao tổn trong quá trình chúng ta dùng nó. Nếu chọn bình nóng lạnh có dung tích càng lớn thì càng tiêu hao nhiều điện năng tiêu thụ, ví dụ như gia đình có 4 người và 2 phòng tắm thì nên lắp loại bình 20 lít là vừa đủ.

*3. Không nên bật bình nóng lạnh 24/24*
Đó chính là việc làm thứ 3 bạn nên nhớ rõ. Trong quá trình sử dụng, nhiều người dùng có thói quen hay cắm điện cho bình nóng lạnh suốt 24/24 giờ để đỡ tốn thời gian. Nhưng cắm điện suốt ngày như vậy cho bình nóng lạnh là không nên vì sẽ rất nguy hiểm, dễ gây ra rò rỉ điện do hoạt động quá tải và còn tiêu tốn rất nhiều điện năng. Cách tốt nhất không chỉ giúp tiết kiệm điện mà còn hạn chế tai nạn xảy ra là nên đun đủ nước nóng và ngắt điện trước khi sử dụng, với bình loại vừa thường thời gian đun trong khoảng 15 – 20 phút là được. Ngoài ra, bạn nên lắp đặt riêng cho mỗi bình nóng lạnh của gia đình mình một chiếc atomat, bạn biết công dụng của nó sẽ rất hữu ít đấy nhé!

_

_
_Bật bình nóng lạnh 24/24 vừa gây lãng phí vừa không an toàn trong quá trình chúng ta sử dụng_​
*4. Trước khi vào tắm ta nên ngắt atomat bên ngoài bình nóng lạnh*
Khi bạn đang tắm và sử dụng nước trực tiếp từ bình nóng lạnh thì bạn nên ngắt atomat cho bình nóng lạnh ngay nhé, vì nếu chẳng may bình nóng lạnh có bị dò điện thì chúng ta cũng sẽ không chịu ảnh hưởng gì xấu.

Chúng tôi cũng đã ghi nhận rất nhiều người dùng bị giật điện khi tắm mà quên không ngắt nguồn điện truyền tới bình nóng lạnh. Tuy nhiên, đây là những trường hợp hy hữu, nhưng nó có thể xảy đến bất cứ khi nào nếu bạn bất cẩn. Hơn nữa, việc ngắt nguồn điện bình nóng lạnh thì bạn cũng đang tự tay tiết kiệm đi một số nguồn điện sử dụng không cần thiết trong gia đình mình.

*5. Thường xuyên kiểm tra và bảo trì bình nóng lạnh*
Ngoài việc sử dụng bình nóng lạnh đúng cách để giúp tiết kiệm điện năng và bảo vệ an toàn cho bạn, thì bạn cũng nên thường xuyên bảo trì, kiểm tra bình nóng lạnh. Bạn có thể kiểm tra bình nóng lạnh bằng cách dùng đơn giản là dùng bút thử điện để thử vào đường ống nước hoặc trực tiếp vào nước, từ đó giúp phát hiện sự cố sớm để giải quyết kịp thời, tiết kiệm chi phí và hạn chế xảy ra tai nạn nguy hiểm.

Hy vọng với những kinh nghiệm chúng tôi đã chia sẻ trên đây, bạn sẽ sử dụng bình nóng lạnh của gia đình mình trong mua đông năm 2018 này an toàn và tiết kiệm điện hiệu quả nhất.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

